# Liquid Freezer II 280 Pumpendrehzahl



## J4ckH19h (21. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage zur Pumpendrehzahl der LF2 280.

Die AIO werkelt an einem MSI Z390 Gaming Edge AC Mobo um einen 9600k zu kühlen.

Das Funktioniert auch einwandfrei.

Info vorab:

Der kleine 40 mm VRM Lüfter wurde an seiner Steckverbindung getrennt.

Die Pumpe wurde am Mobo Pumpenanschluss angeschlossen.

2x Silentwings 2 für den Radiator mit einem Y-Adapter an CPU FAN1.

Hinweis:

Gemäß technischer Daten auf der Herstellerseite läuft die Pume mit max. 2000 rpm und der VRM Lüfter mit max. 3000 rpm, beides PWM.

Fakt ist:

Die Pumpendrehzahl wird mit ca. 3000 rpm im bios monitoring ausgelesen.

Bei der Einstellung auf "PWM" ändert sich lt. Anzeige die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht.

Wird hingegen die Spannung verändert im "DC" mode ändert sich die Pumpendrehzahl.

Fragen:  

1. Wird die Pumpendrehzahl falsch ausgelesen?

2. Warum keine Veränderung der Drehzahl im "PWM",  jedoch im "DC" mode?


Gruß Alex


----------



## drstoecker (22. Dezember 2019)

Keine Ahnung aber das ist definitiv uninteressant da out of the Box eh nur ein 4pin Anschluss am cpu Fan angeschlossen wird. Fakt ist die 360er ist bei mir im Game absolut silent(Lüfter/Pumpe) und die temps sind top. Derzeit läuft die auf meinem benchtable.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (22. Dezember 2019)

@drstoecker

nenne mal bitte ein paar Werte


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

Kann dir nur sagen das im DC Modus per Spannung reguliert wird und wenn die Spannung dazu herabgesetzt wird muss die Pumpe langsamer laufen. Bedenke aber auch das die Pumpe eine bestimmt Anlaufspannung haben muss und liegt die Spannung zu niedrig kann es passieren das die Pumpe nicht anläuft.


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2019)

Ist das PWM vom Stecker nicht primär für die Lüfter da und die Pumpe hängt fix auf der 12V-Leitung vom Stecker?


----------



## IICARUS (22. Dezember 2019)

Kann es dir jetzt nicht genau sagen, aber das PWM der Pumpen machen oft mit Mainboards Probleme da der Standard hier anderes geregelt wird. Das selbe Problem taucht auch oft mit Pumpen im custom Bereich auf.


----------



## J4ckH19h (22. Dezember 2019)

Funktioniert  ja alles einwandfrei. 

Normalerweise hängen die Pumpe, die Radilüfter und der kleine VRM Lüfter an einem (laut Hersteller)PWM Anschluss.

Bei mir ist es nur noch die Pumpe welche sich aber über PWM nicht regeln lässt und von welcher mir 150% der angebenen Drehzahl angezeigt werden. Auch bei HW info.

Kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen dass die Pumpe an dem Anschluss höher drehen kann als angegeben, hat aber einen komischen Beigeschmack. Deswegen interessiert mich das.

Auch wenn alles i.O. zu sein scheint.

Liquid Freezer II 280 – Liquid Freezer II Serie


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2019)

Hast du die PCGH 01/2020? Da steht das sich die Pumpe via PWM regeln lässt.


----------



## J4ckH19h (22. Dezember 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du die PCGH 01/2020? Da steht das sich die Pumpe via PWM regeln lässt.



Ja, die hab ich hier. Genau das geht nicht, auch wenn es der Hersteller ebenfalls so angibt.

Kann im BIOS einstellen ob PWM oder DC Regelung. Funktioniert nur bei DC, also Spannungsabhängig. Unabhängig davon ist die Drehzahl lt. angezeigtem Wert immer höher als vom Hersteller angegeben.

Das will ich ja verstehen.


----------



## drstoecker (24. Dezember 2019)

Corsair_Fan schrieb:


> @drstoecker
> 
> nenne mal bitte ein paar Werte



hier ich war dir doch nochwas schuldig.
YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die angezeigten 3000u/min sollten die pumpengeschwindigkeit darstellen schätze ich. über den einen anschluss geht alles. 
zur lautstärke, im video ist es viel lauter als tatsächlich.
entstanden ist das video während einer BF5 session unter vollast!


----------

